
Vulnerability in WPA2 wifi implementations - l8again
https://mobile.twitter.com/kennwhite/status/919522184384729089?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
======
uuuyyy111
Starting to feel like privacy is impossible nowadays, which I'm sure the TLA's
and Crown are loving. What a shitty world we live in where we have to worry
about that.

